# Microgreens



## MTMorin (May 16, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I'm new here. So I have a lot of questions but I'll keep it to microgreens here. Can baby sulcatas eat microgreens? Like sunflower sprouts etc


----------



## dmmj (May 16, 2019)

They can whether they will, is another story


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 17, 2019)

Sprouts are full of proteins. Torts are to have fiber not large amounts of protein.


----------



## jsheffield (May 17, 2019)

I sprout wheat seeds in a small mason jar, let the "grass" grow to about 1-2", then plant the jar in my tortoise's enclosure for a week or two before replacing it.

My tortoise eats the wheatgrass, not the seeds, so I think it's healthy food without being too much protein.

Jamie


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 17, 2019)

Your torts will eat all the fruit you’ll feed them also !


----------

